# Sand Hammock- Holmes County



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took the kayaks out for a little cruise today with a buddy. Only fished this place once before. Bass fished and we both go one a piece. I caught mine on a fluke and his came off a rattle trap. Even found somebody's old gator rap. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, thanks for post


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish. Is Sand Hammock a public lake? If so, where was your launch point?
Thanks


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

FLfishR said:


> Nice fish. Is Sand Hammock a public lake? If so, where was your launch point?
> Thanks


I guess you could say Public? There is a launch on Wiggler Lane off Hwy 2. Put $5 in a mail box kind of ramp. Not made for boats over about 18ft.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. There are some huge bass in the lakes in that area. Some large lizzards too.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> I guess you could say Public? There is a launch on Wiggler Lane off Hwy 2. Put $5 in a mail box kind of ramp. Not made for boats over about 18ft.


Need a little better location than that.:whistling:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Donald811 said:


> Need a little better location than that.:whistling:


Put this in your GPS...or google it. 1121 Wiggler Ln, Bonifay, FL 32425


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

FLfishR said:


> Thanks for the info. There are some huge bass in the lakes in that area. Some *large lizzards* too.


Yes there are some very large ones around here and in this lake. I actually came across this gator hook while cruising some back waters in it on the yak.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> Put this in your GPS...or google it. 1121 Wiggler Ln, Bonifay, FL 32425


Thanks man.:thumbup:


----------

